# Walleyes on Devils Lake



## Chinstrap destroyer

I was out on Devils Lake on Saturday 4-11-09 and witnessed something that really disgusted me. We were fishing in Pelican in 7-8 ft. of water and catching a lot of really big walleyes and releasing everything over 20 in. We released a lot of fish that were between 22 and 29 in. There were a lot of Wisconsin fisherman in the same area we were. First of all they set tipups within 2 ft. of our lines just because they were there the day before. Next was everything they caught they stuffed in a bag, including a lot of 5-8 lb. fish. Just wondering if this is a practice that every fisherman from Wisconsin does. And if it is why do we cater to them like we do?


----------



## averyghg

Chinstrap destroyer said:


> I was out on Devils Lake on Saturday 4-11-09 and witnessed something that really disgusted me. We were fishing in Pelican in 7-8 ft. of water and catching a lot of really big walleyes and releasing everything over 20 in. We released a lot of fish that were between 22 and 29 in. There were a lot of Wisconsin fisherman in the same area we were. First of all they set tipups within 2 ft. of our lines just because they were there the day before. Next was everything they caught they stuffed in a bag, including a lot of 5-8 lb. fish. Just wondering if this is a practice that every fisherman from Wisconsin does. And if it is why do we cater to them like we do?


Its very sickening to see crap like that. Makes me wanna throw fists :******:


----------



## gamberc

Yea not a good thing, just some people think they can take, take and take from the outdoors and never give anything back. Its people like that fish out lakes and not only that but no respect for the fellow outdoorsman.


----------



## Sparky477

If they were doing something illegal, report them. Otherwise not much you can do but express your opinion.


----------



## ruger1

Chinstrap, while I do agree slob hunters/fisherman are an irritation and annoyance. I do not think these tools represent all WI sportsman. I moved to southern MN recently and have been fishing border waters (Mississippi River) for about a month now. I have to say that I've been very impressed at how courteous and sportsman like the MN and WI residents are down here. They have to be as there are huge crowds in certain areas on the river. I'd venture to say, you met a few bad apples.


----------



## Roughrider

Within 2 feet!! Kind of like when they set up decoys on the same field. But hey, their on vacation, got to make the trip worth while!!!


----------



## duckslayer

Imagine that, easy fishing in the spring and people taking big fish. Happens every year on DL, just think, we still got at LEAST a month more to go, the ice isnt even off, shore fishing hasnt started. Same sh*t different year.


----------



## averyghg

I guess thats one bonus why i like having a lake cabin in MINNESOTA is people can't keep all those big bellied females like they can over here. Thank god!


----------



## Chinstrap destroyer

Not only did they take too large of fish but they fished for well over a week so I'm sure they took more than their possesion as well!! :******:


----------



## fox412

It would not hurt my feelings if we had a season on walleye and pike like our neighbors to the east.


----------



## Shu

Chinstrap destroyer said:


> Not only did they take too large of fish but they fished for well over a week so I'm sure they took more than their possesion as well!! :ticked:


If you're sure of it - report them.


----------



## Chinstrap destroyer

No way of reporting them as they were using an atv with no license on it!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

duckslayer said:


> Imagine that, easy fishing in the spring and people taking big fish. Happens every year on DL...


Yup, some release them and some take them home. It happens every spring. Happens everywhere in the Midwest with people from every state.

I'd assume if the NDGF felt it was necessary for a closed season or slot they would've done so already. My .02


----------



## Jungda99

I get so sick and tired of people whining and compaining about something that is LEGAL!! Because you don't like it doesn't make it wrong. This isn't something that has started happening this year. Obviously the fishery can handle it or it wouldn't be legal.

Unless they were over their limit (and you are 100% sure of that...you can't just assume they were over there limit) Assuming only makes A A$$ of U +ME

I go on fishing trips every year to Canada or Northern MN. We catch a ton of fish and not a single fish ever comes home in the cooler. In fact I think the only fish that has ever made it to my freezer is some King Salmon we caught a few years ago. Frankly because I can't eat a whole salmon in one sitting.

We eat the fish we catch every day and not because we have to due to possesion limits because we WANT TO. IMHO fish taste the best when they go from the fillet board to the frying pan.

If they didn't do anything wrong don't come on here bashing another states residents for no valid reason. If they honestly did have too many fish in possession it is your own fault for not calling it in.

And if they truly were fishing 2' (we all know some fisherman exagerate the truth )from your hole a polite "sir would you mind not fishing so close to my fishing hole? I would rather not have to mess with my line getting tangled with yours ect. Here you can borrow my gas powered auger if you don't have one"

I don't think any fisherman would say "nope I fished there yesterday so I am fishing here today"


----------



## cavedude

Jungda99 said:


> I get so sick and tired of people whining and compaining about something that is LEGAL!! Because you don't like it doesn't make it wrong. This isn't something that has started happening this year. Obviously the fishery can handle it or it wouldn't be legal.
> 
> Unless they were over their limit (and you are 100% sure of that...you can't just assume they were over there limit) Assuming only makes A A$$ of U +ME
> 
> I go on fishing trips every year to Canada or Northern MN. We catch a ton of fish and not a single fish ever comes home in the cooler. In fact I think the only fish that has ever made it to my freezer is some King Salmon we caught a few years ago. Frankly because I can't eat a whole salmon in one sitting.
> 
> We eat the fish we catch every day and not because we have to due to possesion limits because we WANT TO. IMHO fish taste the best when they go from the fillet board to the frying pan.
> 
> If they didn't do anything wrong don't come on here bashing another states residents for no valid reason. If they honestly did have too many fish in possession it is your own fault for not calling it in.
> 
> And if they truly were fishing 2' (we all know some fisherman exagerate the truth )from your hole a polite "sir would you mind not fishing so close to my fishing hole? I would rather not have to mess with my line getting tangled with yours ect. Here you can borrow my gas powered auger if you don't have one"
> 
> I don't think any fisherman would say "nope I fished there yesterday so I am fishing here today"


It seems like everyone agrees with chinstrap destroyer except for a few. He did not accuse all wisconsins of doing this. He just asked if they all practiced this.It seems like chinstrap destroyer might be exaggerating little when he said they were keeping 5-8lbers but who's to say they didnt.
I dont know about you but a majority of fisherman on this board know about the "code" of keeping eater sized fish and releasing larger ones for another day and possibly producing other large fish. But there are some people that say since it's legal then they keep fish large and small. I'm not pointing fingers at anyone but I will say that I'm proud to be a part of the group on this board that goes by the "code" and thanks to everyone who participates in it. I appreciate what you've all done to support the reproduction of excellent fishing waters in North Dakota and the surrounding states :thumb:


----------



## ruger1

cavedude said:


> I'm not pointing fingers at anyone but I will say that I'm proud to be a part of the group on this board that goes by the "code" and thanks to everyone who participates in it. I appreciate what you've all done to support the reproduction of excellent fishing waters in North Dakota and the surrounding states :thumb:


The guys wanting to keep breeders and trophies are more than you may think. Here in MN, there is a specific lake I am thinking of. Winnie (Winnibigosh). There are still a lot of locals that still piss and moan (5-6 years later) about the slot limits even though catching eater size fish isn't all that hard. You just have to find them. I love catching 5# Walleye all day long. I'm not seeing a down side to slot limits.


----------



## drjongy

Jungda99 said:


> I get so sick and tired of people whining and compaining about something that is LEGAL!! Because you don't like it doesn't make it wrong.


On the other hand....just because it's legal doesn't make it right or sportsmans-like.

A lot of walleye fishermen need to take the lead of the muskie guys and start practicing more CPR (catch, photo, release) and getting reproduction mounts.

Look at what has happened to the average muskie size over the last 20 years...they just keep getting bigger and bigger.

Just this fall you had a guy release a muskie 57 inches in length and with a 33 inch girth....more than likely a world-record fish, and he knew it at the time, but it still went back. Now that's cool!


----------



## Jungda99

I understand what you guys are saying. I like seeing Nice walleys going back in the lake as much as everyone else if not more.

I am a huge advocate of 17-28 slot. My favorite lake to fish is Kabetogama purely because of this slot limit.

Like I said I don't eat fish outside of shore lunch while fishing and that is typically "eaters" 15-17".

I WISH EVERY SINGLE LAKE IN THE COUNTRY HAD A 17-28" slot limit.

But if a lake doesn't have a slot limit and someone wants to take home some big fish there really isn't a darn thing I can do about it.

That is all I am saying.

I hate it as much as anyone else if not more. If I could change it I would be I can't so I don't.


----------



## cavedude

Since slot limits haven't been discussed on this forum yet . *I* wouldn't mind seeing an 18-26" slot limit on the lakes in North Dakota just for a feeler for two to three years or so. It's amazing what just three years can do for fishing populations. I'm not trying to turn this into a slot limit topic either. In the past I've thrown walleyes back over five pounds or so, but I still got the pictures of them. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

cavedude said:


> Since slot limits haven't been discussed on this forum yet . *I* wouldn't mind seeing an 18-26" slot limit on the lakes in North Dakota just for a feeler for two to three years or so. It's amazing what just three years can do for fishing populations. I'm not trying to turn this into a slot limit topic either. In the past I've thrown walleyes back over five pounds or so, but I still got the pictures of them. :beer:


There's a fair amount of lakes in ND that don't have successful reproduction, so with that being said, I think each fishery is unique. It'd be hard to have a statewide slot.


----------



## Ed's Bait

While there are few people still walking out on the ice, we DO NOT recommend 
it. Ice conditions have deteriorated to the point that even foot traffic is 
not safe. However, anglers shore fishing are starting to find some excellent 
fishing around the open water bridge and coulee areas. These areas include 
the south end of Channel A near Hwy 2 and the railroad bridges, The bridges 
along the Mauvee Coulee from Churches Ferry to Pelican Lake, the coulees in 
the Webster/Garske area, and the coulees north of Lake Alice. For pike, 
anglers are using jigs tipped with plastic or daredevils. For walleyes, 
anglers are primarily using jigs with white or chartreuse plastic twister 
tails or powerbait. Keep in mind, ND Game and Fish laws consider any fish 
hooked behind the gill plate as being "snagged" and they must be released 
immediately. We also ask all anglers to help insure the future of our fishery 
and to release the larger spawning females. The next few weeks can be the 
best and most enjoyable time for shore fisherman and we wish you all the best 
of luck.


----------



## wildturkey

Chinstrap destroyer said:


> I was out on Devils Lake on Saturday 4-11-09 and witnessed something that really disgusted me. We were fishing in Pelican in 7-8 ft. of water and catching a lot of really big walleyes and releasing everything over 20 in. We released a lot of fish that were between 22 and 29 in. There were a lot of Wisconsin fisherman in the same area we were. First of all they set tipups within 2 ft. of our lines just because they were there the day before. Next was everything they caught they stuffed in a bag, including a lot of 5-8 lb. fish. Just wondering if this is a practice that every fisherman from Wisconsin does. And if it is why do we cater to them like we do?


 ya i am from minneasota and they are getting busted for over their limit all the time.


----------



## bowcarp

this puts me in a difficult position I met some people from wis. they own a motel in belle fourche sd nicest people you would ever want to meet , BUT I worked at a lodge in ND mid 90's for 2 years worst people you could guide were from wis. best were from south of the mason/dixon line , prm (peoples republic of minnesota) were all right just had to hobble them to slow them down even preferred the folks from manhatten ny , they just didnt have the I'm special serve me I'm special and deserving to be treated like royalty attitude of the folks from wic. , wish I would of seen this thread when it 1'st came out that and 5-8 lbs eyes taste like crap (imo) set up 2' from my hole if you aint family or a freind things are going to get ugly


----------



## drakespanker12

man i thought the only arguments i'd see on this site were about the ducks....guess not....


----------



## bowcarp

drakespanker12 said:


> man i thought the only arguments i'd see on this site were about the ducks....guess not....


well its a slow time of year what can a person expect :lol: :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Harvest rates are measured over the whole year, and decisions on how best to manage harvest are made from that data.

It does not matter if a prime spawning class fish is harvested in fall, summer, winter, or in the spring, it's just as harvested in the end.

If harvest rate data indicated a need to more closely regulate size to insure prime spawn success, the NDG&F would do it in a heartbeat.

Individually, we need to fallow what we feel is ethical, and not impose our personal beliefs onto others. This is assuming they are operating in the confines of the law. Our personal ethical choices in sporting practices are just that, personal. As long as it is considered not to hinder the whole fishery by those we entrust to monitor and manage it.


----------

